# Harvest Time HT-1's for field????



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying some of these. Hopeing someone in the field crowd, can give a review.... Just looking for that warm, fuzzy feeling before I reach for my wallet!
Thanks!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

those are the skinny ones, right?

i looked at the specs of the skinny model and they're a little heavier than the VAP's but should do fine with 100gr or more up front and pin nocks.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

They are a little heavier than the VAP's but I also think they are a little stronger "thicker walls"...I've been very impressed with the consistancy of the ones I have built...I've weighed numerous arrows out of a dozen and they all finsihed with 1gr. of each other.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> They are a little heavier than the VAP's but I also think they are a little stronger "thicker walls"...I've been very impressed with the consistancy of the ones I have built...I've weighed numerous arrows out of a dozen and they all finsihed with 1gr. of each other.


Thicker walls? That's impressive if it's the case. The walls on the Nano/VAP is pretty thick already.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Anyone have a tried and true field setup, they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sickwithit said:


> Thanks for the replies! Anyone have a tried and true field setup, they wouldn't mind sharing?


a comfortable and pleasant shooting bow.
proper arrows for your set-up with 100-120gr points. 19 series or smaller. the fat tubes take a beating. nocks and fletching you're happy with.
a reliable sight with a clear lens. the scope body isnt as important as is the quality of the lens. peeps....whatever works for you. clarifiers not so good. just try keeping one clear in the rain.
a release you have the utmost confidence in.
a rest of your preference. the most recommended is a blade just for it's simplicity and reliability.
whatever stabilizers you like, provided they meet the requirements of the class you shoot.


as you can see, there isnt a list that is one size fits most. it's all about what works for you and gives you the best performance and scores that you are satisfied with.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> a comfortable and pleasant shooting bow.
> proper arrows for your set-up with 100-120gr points. 19 series or smaller. the fat tubes take a beating. nocks and fletching you're happy with.
> a reliable sight with a clear lens. the scope body isnt as important as is the quality of the lens. peeps....whatever works for you. clarifiers not so good. just try keeping one clear in the rain.
> a release you have the utmost confidence in.
> ...


One of the most cogent answers I've ever read on AT. Absent of hyperbole and bias. Well done. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sorry to disapear on you. It's been a little crazy around here the last few days! I was really hopeing to here from someone that has played with the HT-1's specifically for a field setup. 
I've been playing with some 400's, with 100 grain glue-ins, cut at 27.5 (shaft only) pin nocks and mini blazers. Shooting them out of a Apex 8, 29.5" true drawlength @ 60lbs. I'm having a little trouble finding the sweetspot. Wondering if I'm too stiff. The glue-in points have a shank on them about 1 1/4" long. After walkback, and group tuning at 40 yrds, these things shoot great 20-40, but by the time they get to the 80yrd butt, it's nothing short of ugly. I feel like I'm shooting better than they are grouping, just counting the good shots, of course. Archer's Advantage doesn't recognize Harvest Time shafts yet. Hopeing someone can give some advice....
Again, THANK YOU for the replies!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been shooting the Victory Nano forces for field and am very happy with the way they shoot. I just ordered some HT-1 to try. After I ordered them I got the weight chart that shows the 400 spine to weigh 9.1 grains per inch. The Victory Nano 400's weigh 7.2 GPI. If the HT-1's weigh 9.1 GPI I will be very unhappy.
Bartman, when he was head of Victory claimed that they had the highest quality carbon that money could buy/ Now he is claiming that the Harvst Time arrows are the highest quality carbon. 
I'll keep you posted when I get the HT-1's.
Charlie


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

ramboarhunter said:


> I have been shooting the Victory Nano forces for field and am very happy with the way they shoot. I just ordered some HT-1 to try. After I ordered them I got the weight chart that shows the 400 spine to weigh 9.1 grains per inch. The Victory Nano 400's weigh 7.2 GPI. If the HT-1's weigh 9.1 GPI I will be very unhappy.
> Bartman, when he was head of Victory claimed that they had the highest quality carbon that money could buy/ Now he is claiming that the Harvst Time arrows are the highest quality carbon.
> I'll keep you posted when I get the HT-1's.
> Charlie


 Thanks Charlie.
I think I'm going to try 120 grains up front, in hopes that a little more FOC, and weakening the shaft a little does the trick....
Mike


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone else, want to chime in?


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

ttt


sickwithit said:


> Anyone else, want to chime in?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

sickwithit said:


> I'm thinking about trying some of these. Hopeing someone in the field crowd, can give a review.... Just looking for that warm, fuzzy feeling before I reach for my wallet!
> Thanks!


I PM'd you about the HT-1's
Charlie


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

ramboarhunter said:


> I have been shooting the Victory Nano forces for field and am very happy with the way they shoot. I just ordered some HT-1 to try. After I ordered them I got the weight chart that shows the 400 spine to weigh 9.1 grains per inch. The Victory Nano 400's weigh 7.2 GPI. If the HT-1's weigh 9.1 GPI I will be very unhappy.
> Bartman, when he was head of Victory claimed that they had the highest quality carbon that money could buy/ Now he is claiming that the Harvst Time arrows are the highest quality carbon.
> I'll keep you posted when I get the HT-1's.
> Charlie


 I just checked the new HT-1 shafts that I recieved yesterday. I don't have them assembled yet but by weighing the indiviual components they will weigh approx. 56grains more than my Victory NanoForces.
It is all in the shaft weight. They weigh 9.2 grains per inch compared to 7.4grains per for the Victorys.
Since I only shoot 53# @28.5" and shoot BHUnl. I will not be able to get 5 pins to cover 20 to 60 yds. I WILL NOT buy anymore of the HT-1 arrows.
They look nice and are very uniform in weight but they are also very HEAVY compared to most of the other 400spined Nano sized arrows.
Hope this helps. 
Charlie


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I just.don't get where people are.complaining about the weight.. its not like its a big secret, all the weights of the HTA shafts and components are plainly listed on their site. If they are to heavy it was listed right there on the site and you should have did the math. I understand that they are heavy for Target shafts but it shouldn't have been a huge surprise to anyone.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I just.don't get where people are.complaining about the weight.. its not like its a big secret, all the weights of the HTA shafts and components are plainly listed on their site. If they are to heavy it was listed right there on the site and you should have did the math. I understand that they are heavy for Target shafts but it shouldn't have been a huge surprise to anyone.


 Personally, I don't have a problem with the weight. I shoot freestyle, hinge release, with a low anchor. I can see where the pins guys could have issues with reaching the longer shots, but for ME, I can't see the weight being anything but a positive thing, windwise. 
I'm pretty new to the field thing. Primarily shot 3d, for the last few years. You know, short, fat, overspined arrows, with a low foc, and no concern for what the arrow did past 50 yrds. It's kind a tough mentality to break.
That being said, the more I weaken, and increase foc, the better these HT-1's are shooting. Go figure!!!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Just got back from the archery shop.I fletched 3 ofthe HT-1's 400 spine, cut them to 29" of carbon, and weighed them;
29 3/8" arrow=379grains
Pin nocks and bushings= 14grains
3-2" Fusion Vanes=18grains
80 grain NIB points=80grains
My Victory's with all componants the same except 3 2" AAE Max vanes (10 grains) weigh 313 grains.
The shaft diameter of the HT-1's is slightly LARGER than the diameter of the points and pin bushings.
When I weighed the finished arrows all 3 weighed within 1/2 grain.
Because of physical weight I probably won't be buying anymore Harvest Time arrows.
Hope this help.
Charlie


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a DZ HT1's in 500 spine being dropped off Monday.... I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Okay, they are heavier but if you have a look at the chart, you can see that you often can use softer spines compared to the VAP's. 
So, the weight difference is not so dramatically !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Please do! Thanks


BAArcher said:


> I have a DZ HT1's in 500 spine being dropped off Monday.... I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Got them today, finish and wall thickness look like a great combo. Fletching them now for a field shoot on Sunday, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a half dozen HT 1 350's the other day to try out. I put on 1.5" mini blazers, press in nocks, 45 grain tapered inserts and 55 grain screw in tips to try. The total weight was 420 or so if memory serves me. 

I shot the arrows at 70, 60 and 50, the groups were phenomenal. Arrow flight was like a bullet. 

Two challenges; #1. With that heavy of an arrow and shooting around 60lbs peak I can't get an 80 yard mark on the sight with my setup (shooting a 1.75" diameter scope doesn't help.) #2 I haven't shot any one of the six arrows over 10 times and two of them have cracks on the nock end. Yes, I banged them around a little at 50 but not bad enough to crack the shafts I didn't think. 

Now, having said that, I think the arrows are fantastic. But they aren't cut out for field shooting in my experience. I may convert the ones I have over to hunting shafts and buy some more. They aren't "field" shafts for me though. I sure wish they were lighter, cause they shoot lights out. 

My .02


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Kurt!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Mike! Are you having good success with yours? And if so how many pounds you shooting to get them to loft out there at 80 and get a sight mark? 

Oh, and I just wanted to clarify, I wasn't complaining about the weight, I knew they were heavy going in and it would be a stretch but I just had to try.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm shooting 60lbs. No problem for me to reach the 80yrd bail. I must have a freakishly long face.(high peep). 
I haven't been able to shoot them enough to tell for sure. I've been nursing some shoulder problems lately. Considering going lefty!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, I'm doing well with the 500's with a 100 grain tips. Have them grouping well out to 80 yards. My set up is a Hoyt Vantage Pro at 57lbs 28.5" draw with cam and a half+....


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just shot my first field round with them and did my personal best! I ended up with a 267 and am sold on the 500 the HT-1's. They are tough arrows too, plenty of arrow slapping went on and only had to replace a couple of pin nocks.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> Just shot my first field round with them and did my personal best! I ended up with a 267 and am sold on the 500 the HT-1's. They are tough arrows too, plenty of arrow slapping went on and only had to replace a couple of pin nocks.


 Good deal! Congrats on on the PB!
Any chance you would share your arrow specs, and drawlength? I'm guessing you are a fairly short drawlength??? Either that or I'm still missing the boat, on the stiff side! 
I've got a fresh setup in the works. 400 HT-1, cut @ 28" carbon to carbon, 120gr points, pins, Victory pin nocks and mini blazers, out of a 29.5" Apex 7 @ 59lbs. Will be shooting a round on Sunday. I'll post the results next week.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

My arrows are 27.5" and have 100 grain tips with pin nocks. I am a 28.5" draw, my bow specs are listed above.


----------

